# Mauer to remain on DL



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Not good news. Evidently, Sideburns still needs more time to recover and strengthen his legs. Twinkie brass is also talking of sending him to the minors before his return.

Now, I'm not a Twinkster fan, but even I admit this guy is something special. His bat is far more valuable than his catching duties. If I were in management, I'd find a different position for the kid in hopes of keeping him healthy and prolonging his career. There is a reason catchers traditional aren't the best hitters.


----------

